
Cyclomatic Complexity and Why we don't use it (2014) - networkimprov
https://www.cqse.eu/en/blog/mccabe-cyclomatic-complexity/
======
networkimprov
A test for this is part of the popular Go Report Card [1] and presumably other
meta-linters.

It encourages break-up of otherwise coherent functions, giving an illusion of
reduced complexity, but more likely a reduction in code quality.

[1][https://goreportcard.com/](https://goreportcard.com/)

------
spenrose
Summary: "cyclomatic complexity is a heuristic with degenerate cases, and some
tools don't implement it correctly."

